# How to test my Auto-trail Apache Shurflo 2095-204-112 Pump



## JHC (May 13, 2010)

I wonder if anyone can offer advice on diagnosing whether my pump is working correctly? I lost use of the water system over our winter travels and assumed something might have been blocked with ice. Today I am diagnosing the problem and managed to improve from no water to spurting cold water. I had removed the inlet non-return valve and blown through to check and I think something very small did clear. I also checked the feed from the tank by blowing into the pipe and that sounded fine with appropriate sounds coming back. On re-assembly the system worked partially as described above. I can see that water entering the Truma Ultrastore from the pump (it has a short transparent pipe) has a section of air in between longish sections of water followed by another air gap and so on - which suggests the pump is drawing-in air. Obviously, I can order a replacement pump but I wish to be sure that the pump is the problem - and that it can't be sorted by stripping-down. The pump runs all the time when power is on as it doesn't switch-off auto which suggests that the system isn't reaching a high enough pressure to operate the auto-pressure cut-off switch.

Can anyone offer advice - especially on disconnecting and removing the pump and then stripping it down. Will I have a problem with water escaping everywhere?

I have inspected as much of the pipe runs and joints as I can see and there is no sign of leakage.

Thanks in anticipation of your help. James


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Are you sure it's not just an airlock? Easiest way to cure is to park on a hill, preferably steep but have the tank at the lower part of the hill and then work the taps one by one until you have a good flow.

Joe


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

If its spurting water then sounds like air in the system as stated by previous poster.


----------



## JHC (May 13, 2010)

Thanks joedenise & iconnor for the suggestion. I will try that tomorrow and see if it make any difference. 

I had already run the faucets in turn to see if the air would pass and then uninterrupted water flow materialize. I tried several times and for longish periods (worried about running the pump for too long) - but still have the mixes of air and water in alternate spurts - which leads me to think that there is air getting into the circuit - probably inside the pump - if one of the diaphragms (I think there are 3) is damaged.

Does anyone have experience of this pump and its internal construction?

James


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi James we have had a similar problem which turned out to be the filter bowl which had loosened slightly?

Stewart


----------



## JHC (May 13, 2010)

Hi Stewart

Thanks for that suggestion. I had already opened the clear plastic lid of the filter bowl (bayonet anti-clockwise twist) and removed it to wash the inner strainer and then carefully checking the orange "O" ring was in place I put it back and twisted clockwise to hand tight.

Afterwards I noted that the water level in that clear plastic lid (having returned the whole assembly to a downward facing position - as I had found it) had filled-up with water which I think suggests that the problem isn't on the vacuum side of the pump. However, I did notice a water drop coming from the articulating/swivelling interface between the filter unit and the pump itself (black plastic inlet to the Pump). I don't think that the filter unit housing is designed to be disconnected from the Pump and unless someone tells me it can and how I am loathe to risk it.

James


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi James I also turned mine to the downward position which actually caused my "air" problem as it was originally at an angle!

Stewart


----------



## JHC (May 13, 2010)

*Shurflo 2095-204-112 Pump - Success!*

Hello Stewart

You are amazing. I didn't think that the exact position of the filter bowl could be so critical. In fact I believed that as the instructions to clean are on the flat metal part then that should face directly upwards. Hence when I repositioned it after cleaning I naturally put in a symmetrical glass/plastic lid facing downwards orientation.

Hey presto! I have just tried your suggestion and turned it as far as it would turn towards the rear bulkhead on which the pump is mounted which means turning it clockwise as you look into the pumps intake port), and I noticed that the joint did tighten-up (so must be an internal thread) and when I tested the tap - wait for it - it quickly cleared and delivered water smoothly. The same for the hotwater - also working fine. Then when I closed the faucet/tap the pump switched-off as normal after a few minutes.

My sincerest thanks to you and also all who contributed. I really did think that I would have to replace the pump, which I was prepared to do, but thank God I didn't and tried this site (as Outdoor Bits suggested) before taking the purchase step. It would obviously not have solved the problem.

It is amazing what we all together know as a collective - and as you know knowledge is power.

I hope I can help you sometime Stewart.

James
e: [email protected]


----------



## stokerlady (May 13, 2012)

*Water filter on Autotrail Apache*

Hello from a "newbie", we have just got our first motorhome, a 2012 Apache 634, can anyone tell me how to find and clean the water filter please, thank you. Christine


----------

